# Getting rollers very soon. Some last minute info needed



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys i am just waiting for my bob trap to arrive, as soon as i have installed it i willl be getting a pair of birmingham rollers which i have seen, they are around 10months old.

They will be placed in a 4ft rabbit hutch, how long do they need to stay in there before i should attach a settling cage an start to trap train them?

Once they are trap trained an flying free will they ever forget their call (whistle)? I ask this because its winter now and depending on the weather sometimes it may be that they will only fly once a week, or would they need to be given another day in the settling cage to refresh their memory before i let them out again?

Just out of curiousity how good is a pigeons memory, how long would they need to be locked up to forget their call or how to use the trap?

Thanks.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone? 

Thanks


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well first you have to keep them in the cage for a while without flying them. I would say at least a couple of weeks if they have never been flown before longer if they have flown before. Do the whistle before the eat. So that they get use to associating the whistle to getting dinner. With winter here personally I would not fly them till spring because of the hawks. I would let them get settled and have some youngsters in the early spring and then when you have some more start flying them. Two pigeon are easy picking for BOP right now.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

So once they are trained, On days you dont fly them do u still need to whistle when you give them their food in their kit box?

If you dont fly them in winter do you need to trap train them again in spring or will they just remember?

Thanks


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I whistle and shake the can all the time when I feed them. It makes them go crazy(in the good sense) and they meet me at the food dish. They will remember to come to the dish when you trap them in the spring. I would give a little refresher to the trap in the spring.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh ok mate thanks for your help, i dont know how to whistle so i guess ill have to buy one lol.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just went out to feed them and I didnt have to whistle they were waiting and ready. But I whistle and shake the can to keep them conditioned.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Yhh i gues whistling would be better as if they are a little far they may not hear the shaking of the can. I dont know how to whistle so im thinking it may be best to buy a whistle and blow it every time i feed them so when the fly free they will hear it even if they are a distance away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tjc1 said:


> Well first you have to keep them in the cage for a while without flying them. I would say at least a couple of weeks if they have never been flown before longer if they have flown before. Do the whistle before the eat. So that they get use to associating the whistle to getting dinner. With winter here personally I would not fly them till spring because of the hawks. I would let them get settled and have some youngsters in the early spring and then when you have some more start flying them. Two pigeon are easy picking for BOP right now.



That does make sense!


----------

